# Looking for my father (+ Aluma Systems)



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

unfortunately I lost touch with my father many years ago. We were living in Dubai at the time and I have reason to believe that he is still there possibly working in the construction industry. I have been trying to find a way to get back in touch with him but I'm having some troubles. Does anyone have any useful advice on how to make a search for him.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What is his name?????


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, we had EXACTLY the same titled thread in this forum a few months back, and happily enough the father-daughter duo could get back in touch.
I think you would have to reveal his name. Stupid question I know, I am guessing he does not have a facebook or linkedin profile


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking the exact same thing rsinner. Someone helped a girl find her father in the UAE.
Victoria, you will need to provide a few more details so that someone can help you.


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing rsinner. Someone helped a girl find her father in the UAE.
> Victoria, you will need to provide a few more details so that someone can help you.[/QUO
> 
> Wow that's fantastic! His name is Terry Taylor and he's english. He should be in his late 60's right now. If someone knows of anyone with that name or approximate age, please let me know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the older thread about a girl in a similar situation. You might want to reach out to the people on that thread. I'm not sure how much luck you will have but you could always try.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/45167-looking-my-father.html

You can use the private messaging facility after you have put up 5 valid posts. Good luck!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Terry Taylor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

glad I could be of help.

Good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Or, try google 
terry taylor construction Dubai - Google Search

There was someone named Terry Taylor in Aluma Systems - you could call up the company and enquire?


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

There was someone named Terry Taylor in Aluma Systems - you could call up the company and enquire?[/quote]

Thanks, I guess I'll have to try that one... Now I just need the courage to make the phone call!!!! I will let you guys know the outcome of the call. Once again thanks for all the help....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Good Luck xx


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Wanda. Not so easy after losing touch with someone for 22 years!!!


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

victoriatyra said:


> There was someone named Terry Taylor in Aluma Systems - you could call up the company and enquire?


Thanks, I guess I'll have to try that one... Now I just need the courage to make the phone call!!!! I will let you guys know the outcome of the call. Once again thanks for all the help....[/QUOTE]

I enquired with Aluma and apparently he already left the company. 
Don't know what to do now!!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no, so close, anyone at Aluma know where he went? could they get a message to him to get in touch with you?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you tried Facebook?


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

yep, no luck!!!


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

*Is there anyone who either works for Aluma sytems or knows someone who does?!*

I'm looking for my father and it looks like the last place he may have been working was possibly Aluma sytems in Dubai. His name is Terry Taylor, if anyone has some helpful information please share...Thanks.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

victoriatyra said:


> I'm looking for my father and it looks like the last place he may have been working was possibly Aluma sytems in Dubai. His name is Terry Taylor, if anyone has some helpful information please share...Thanks.


There are probably a hundred Terry Taylors out there.

This dude came up on google though

Go & Shj Branch

'Training manager, Terry Taylor'

edit:

btw, you could speak to a colleague at aluma systems and see if they'll give you his number or something.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If he's in his late 60's, it's a bit unlikely that he'll still be in Dubai I would imagine as unless he's still working, he won't have a residence visa.


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, I actually spoke with those guys yesterday and they said that he already left the company a year ago. He worked in construction on a management level or something relevant. And I know it's one of the worst names to be making a search on!!!!


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

I know. But someone out there must know him he's been in Dubai since the early 80's...


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

And I've tried speaking to people at Aluma but no one seems to want to give me any information about his current whereabouts...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

victoriatyra said:


> And I've tried speaking to people at Aluma but no one seems to want to give me any information about his current whereabouts...


I can understand them not wanting to give out his details as they don't know who you are. Ask to speak to someone (pref english) and ask them if they can get a message to him to contact you.


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep! I know and I think you're right on that one! I have no other options but to call and see what happens... And of course the English community is much bigger now than it was when I left Dubai in the 80's. So much harder to find him now! Wishing I'd done this years ago!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What's changed to make you want to meet/communicate with him after neither of you have spoken for 22 years?

Just curious....


----------



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> What's changed to make you want to meet/communicate with him after neither of you have spoken for 22 years?
> 
> Just curious....


Well like u said just curious.... And he is my dad after all. It's natural to want to know one of the people that had a part in my making..........


----------

